
[security] Go 1.11.3 and Go 1.10.6 are released - shinji97
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-announce/Kw31K8G7Fi0
======
TheSwordsman
Be aware of this regression with 1.11.3:
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/29241](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/29241)

